

Whitehouse.gov now powered by Drupal - GiraffeNecktie
http://highervisibilitywebsites.com/whitehousegov-now-powered-drupal

======
thaumaturgy
The effects of the next Drupal security hole should be entertaining.

~~~
sprice
Http headers say 'Server: White House'

I would guess all that is publicly accessible is static and being served from
Squid or Varnish.

Good luck taking advantage of any Drupal security hole.

~~~
marcusestes
Most likely Varnish, which is made possible by the Pressflow Drupal distro,
which among other things, cleans up the http header problems in Drupal 6:
<http://fourkitchens.com/pressflow-makes-drupal-scale>

Much of Pressflow's codebase was backported from Drupal 7, so its advantages
will be available to all Drupal sites after the stable release of version 7
sometime early next year.

~~~
sprice
The change to Drupal 7 that make better http headers (now in Pressflow 5 & 6)
will allow, afaik, for any reverse proxy, but varnish is definitely one of the
easier to use.

All Drupal 5 and 6 sites can use these features by substituting the Pressflow
core.

Now I'm wondering how the US government will contribute back to the Drupal
project.

------
morphir
Drupals founder, Dries Buytaert got some reflections on this too.
<http://buytaert.net/whitehouse-gov-using-drupal>

~~~
jrockway
6 words in and there were so many errors that I couldn't continue to read.
What is it with the PHP community and the inability to use English correctly?

~~~
mcav
He's from Belgium, though I don't know where he learned English.

~~~
wlievens
Probably at school, starting at the age of 11 something. Like everyone else at
his age in Flanders.

~~~
ubernostrum
Stupid Flanders.

~~~
tuukkah
Um, what's wrong with Flanders now? Learning a language is not trivial, and
even less so if not via immersion as a child.

~~~
talboito
That was a Simpsons joke.

<http://www.snpp.com/guides/flanders.file.html>

------
kgrin
Original article: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/10...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/10/24/AR2009102401266.html)

Actually a pretty reasonable write-up of open source advantages.

------
wrinklz
<http://www.barackobama.com/> is run on Movable Type Pro, which is essentially
the supported commercial version of the open source Movable Type. I don't
recall the hoopla surrounding that choice. Buytaert's company Acquia helped
develop whitehouse.gov. Perhaps some of the development that went into
whitehouse.gov may end up back in open source, but I wouldn't bet on it.

------
bcl
I would hope that the White House would apply their cyber-security experts to
the problem of securing Drupal and contribute their changes back to the
community. ;)

~~~
tptacek
Yeah. The White House's cybersecurity experts. That should be pretty awesome.

------
wlievens
Belgians ftw

------
_ck_
I sure hope their email is done a physically different server and hard drive.

~~~
jacquesm
You have to enlighten me how it could be a different physical server and yet
be the same hard drive ?

Unless you are suggesting they use ATA-over-ethernet or something like that to
share the same drive.

Or maybe you meant to be worried that they might use virtual machines where
one is running the .gov site and the other would be mail server or something
like that ?

At the volumes of web traffic they receive there it would surprise me if they
only had one server to do just whitehouse.gov, especially if they're using
drupal.

------
c00p3r
same as <http://www.zerohedge.com/>

------
alecco
Nice try, FBI.

